# Ranunculus Inundatus



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I was interested in the specific requirements of this plant it seems information is rather sparse and its looks like an interesting foreground to try out. The reason I ask is because of my failure with dwarf hair grass.(unknown cause) I need a replacement fore ground plant to accompany my glosso. If their are any other plants you recomend as an interesting foreground I am up for suggestions but I think the main ground cover will be glosso. 

29 gal
DIY co2 DIY co2 reactor
2x65w coralife fixture *I only use one bulb most of the time
Macros through Greg watson
Iron and traces through Kent micro and grow
Playsand substrate with Aquariumplants.com plant tabs


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I personally think Ranunculus inundatus would make an excellent accent for a Glossostigma forground. My experience with R inundatus is limited but I am successfully growing it in moderate-high light with high CO2 and plenty of ferts. I would think you could grow it fine in your setup. It actually might be harder to do the glosso.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the reply dennis. I can get the Glosso to grow I just have to keep my no3 up. I left my tank alone(no ferts limited feeding) for about a week or so during finals a while ago and it got overrun with BGA and I lost most of my glosso but what remains seems to be growing.

I am in the process of verifying my paypal account so its just a matter of time before I can get some more plants and hopefully some ranunculus inundatus.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

This does look like an interesting plant to grow based on the plantfinder photo. Anyone have or can locate a photo depicting the use of Ranunculus inundatus in a planted aquarium?


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Here

Ranunculus grows very quickly in CO2 supplemented tanks. If left undisturbed, it grows runners quickly and fills in its designated space.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If you are growing Glosso, you shouldn't have any troubles with Ranunculus! This is one of the easier foreground plants to grow in my opinion. I have grown it in a 75g with both PC and T-8 lights, CO2 and EI ferts and also in a 50g (48"x18" footprint) with 80w of NO flourescents, CO2 and "when I remember" fert routine 

It was a weed in my 75g, throwing runners everwhere and multiplying very fast. It is very manageable in my 50g but still throws off runners and grows nicely! 

I have yet to try it without CO2 but I think it may do nicely without CO2 also. It doesn't seem to be very demanding.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I am trying it in a 75G tank, with 160watts no CO2 and no ferts. It is a tank for inverts. It has sent out two runners so far.

In my opinion it would grow even without C02.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

MatPat said:


> If you are growing Glosso, you shouldn't have any troubles with Ranunculus! This is one of the easier foreground plants to grow in my opinion. I have grown it in a 75g with both PC and T-8 lights, CO2 and EI ferts and also in a 50g (48"x18" footprint) with 80w of NO flourescents, CO2 and "when I remember" fert routine
> 
> It was a weed in my 75g, throwing runners everwhere and multiplying very fast. It is very manageable in my 50g but still throws off runners and grows nicely!
> 
> I have yet to try it without CO2 but I think it may do nicely without CO2 also. It doesn't seem to be very demanding.


I can grow glosso. Killed every Ranunculus plant you gave me Matt.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

sarahbobarah said:


> Here
> 
> Ranunculus grows very quickly in CO2 supplemented tanks. If left undisturbed, it grows runners quickly and fills in its designated space.


Thanks sarah for that link. I'll be getting some Ranuculus soon. I'll try some in co2 and non co2 tanks.

-John N.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a thread in the For sale for trade forum and will hopefully get some soon. Thank you for that link to the competition tank very nice.

Atleast some people have had luck growing it hopefully I am a luckky one and I get my glosso to grow i just dont have much of it at the moment only one 5 inch long line is really growing putting out a new pair of leaves almost everyday.


----------

